# Western Tornado Spreader Not Running



## 08DuramaxZ71 (Oct 30, 2019)

Hello, I am wondering if anyone has had any issues with the western tornados salt spreaders, my issue is that the controller isn't turning on. When I hit the ON/Blast switch it flashes and shuts off. It doesn't engage anything on. Had a local place look at it, they said it was the controller, got one and plugged in, same thing. I'm getting 12.8 Volts to both the spreader and the controller, and the two small wires that plug into the "brain box" on the spreader I'm getting readings from that at the controller and at the other connections of 3.2 and 1.6 Volts. The controller still isn't turning on, I had it turn on 1 or two times but I can't get it to engage again.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

How many times does it flash?


OPERATING THE SPREADER – CAB CONTROL
DIAGNOSTIC INDICATOR LIGHT AND 
AUDIO BEEP
The diagnostic indicator light located to the right of 
the START/BLAST button remains dark unless a 
problem with the motor or wiring is detected. The light 
will flash in coordination with an audio beep a number 
of flashes/beeps in a row, pause, then repeat. Count 
the flashes/beeps to determine the nature of the 
malfunction and refer to diagnostic chart below.
NOTE: Always close the lids on the hopper to 
prevent moisture buildup. Do not let spreader sit 
idle with material in the hopper for an extended 
period of time. This can cause material to 
compact, reduce or stop the flow of material, and 
cause permanent hopper body deformation.
# of
Flashes/Beeps Problem Possible Cause
0 No Error –
1 No Communication Loss of communication between spreader module and cab control. Vehicle 
battery cable is disconnected or faulty.
2 Empty Hopper Spreader is empty or material has bridge in the hopper.
3 Conveyor Over Current Over 70 amps for up to 3 seconds. Conveyor chain is stalled.
4 No Power Battery fuse is blown or vehicle battery cable is disconnected or faulty.
5,8 Over Temp Motor is OFF due to spreader module overheating from high-current draw 
over a long period of time.
6 Battery Saver Reduced spreader performance due to vehicle voltage drop. Spreader will 
function at reduced output until vehicle voltage increases.
7 Spinner Over Current Over 32 amps for up to 3 seconds. Spinner is stalled.
9 Sander Reset Module came out of reset. Momentary loss of power. Restart unit, check 
power wiring.
10 Cool Down If the unit gets more than 5 faults with each fault starting within 60 seconds 
from the last, it will not start for 60 seconds from the last fault to allow the unit 
to cool.
11 Low Battery Low battery voltage or poor electrical connection of vehicle battery cable.


----------



## 08DuramaxZ71 (Oct 30, 2019)

I don't get any beeps besides the normal when it tries to turn on. But it doesn't initiate anything or even attempt to turn anything on


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Does the light flash?


----------



## 08DuramaxZ71 (Oct 30, 2019)

Only the ones around the conveyor, its the older system so only the conveyor knob works. It only has one motor, then has the belt for the spinner. But if I unplug the black plug from the "brain box" on the spreader both light up green when its hit but then turn immediately off. The trouble light never lights up.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Sounds like the conveyer is stuck and overloading the motor. Have you tried turning the spinner By hand or even losening the conveyer

Also in your first post you said your controller flashes when you turn it on. How many times does it flash?


----------



## 08DuramaxZ71 (Oct 30, 2019)

Nope everything moves freely, just once when you click the power on/blast button. It appears as if it would turn on correctly then just shuts off.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Check the battery connection and fuse, as well as the tag connection for the controller.


----------



## 08DuramaxZ71 (Oct 30, 2019)

Did that... The truck had two failing batteries which I replaced today. Everything else seems fine.


----------



## Eykes Bobcat (Mar 14, 2018)

What did the cause end up being? My controller is slightly newer but I’m getting the exact same problem


----------

